# Tarmac SL3 OSBB: Rotor 3D+ vs Cannondale SI SL



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm looking at a new crankset for my Tarmac and down to the Rotor 3D+ and Cannondale SI SL. Anyone with experience with these cranksets and on a Specialized OSBB? 

The Rotor 3D+ has a 68mm width and requires adapter cups to fit a BB30. The Cannondale SI SL crankset is supposed to be amazing. I'm not concerned about matching aka Cannondale crankset on a Specialized.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

You can't get a better (lighter and stiffer) than a Hollowgram crankset.


----------



## jdp211 (Jan 7, 2011)

The specialized crank is a hair lighter, but the cannondale crank looks super sweet and is within a few grams of the spec. I'm running the cdale and think it looks awesome on the sl4


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Just a quick question for you guys - what bearings are you using? Do they come with each crankset, and how easy are they to press in and out of the frame?

Thanks! (I have an SL4 with Spesh S-works crank).


----------



## jdp211 (Jan 7, 2011)

the new frame sets come with bearings. Ceramic for S works and steel for the Pro. I'm not sure about the others but a the SiSL cranks come with crank arms, spider, chainrings, and chainring bolts. The spindle and bearings are available separately.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok thanks - interesting. Because I bought my frame and crankset together I wasn't sure what the deal was with bearings.

I took the crankset apart yesterday and the bearings were fairly free in the frame - I could have removed them by hand if I'd wanted. I thought they were supposed to be 'press' fitted in, i.e. couldn't remove unless with special tool...........


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

bernithebiker said:


> Ok thanks - interesting. Because I bought my frame and crankset together I wasn't sure what the deal was with bearings.
> 
> I took the crankset apart yesterday and the bearings were fairly free in the frame - I could have removed them by hand if I'd wanted. I thought they were supposed to be 'press' fitted in, i.e. couldn't remove unless with special tool...........


My Tarmac Pro SL4 frame was the same. I pressed them in by hand. Kinda strange, most frames need a special tool to. After installing the crank, seems totally fine.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

mikeyp123 said:


> My Tarmac Pro SL4 frame was the same. I pressed them in by hand. Kinda strange, most frames need a special tool to. After installing the crank, seems totally fine.


Definitely a bit odd. Because the Spesh instructions for crank removal/installation say that the bearings will be either stuck inside the frame or stuck onto the crank axle, and that in both cases you will need a special tool to remove them.

But you and I can remove them by hand. Surely this suggests that the bearings could potentially be moving slightly within the frame, because the tolerance is what, 50 microns, 100? who knows?

I'm taking my bike into my Specialized main dealer to change to compact for the Alps. I'm going to ask what they think (they installed the crank in the 1st place), and maybe ask them to Loctite the bearings into place.

Watch this space!


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Just found this on a Spesh pdf;

If creaks/noises still persist after torquing all components to specification, a bottom bracket overhaul may be necessary. OSBB bearings should installed using green Loctite. Grease can be used on PressFit 30 systems when used with plastic cups.

So Spesh do say to use Loctite......


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hmm.. well I just got my bike together. If it creaks, I may try the Loctite approach. Although I've heard grease will usually do the trick, and I did grease mine before inserting (I know, sounds kinda nasty).


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

mikeyp123 said:


> Hmm.. well I just got my bike together. If it creaks, I may try the Loctite approach. Although I've heard grease will usually do the trick, and I did grease mine before inserting (I know, sounds kinda nasty).


I heard about the grease thing too, seat the bearings on a nice bed of it. But I would say that would just 'damp' any movement of the bearing, it won't prevent it. Maybe it's enough to keep you from hearing a creak or a knock, but I would rather they didn't move at all.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Reporting back. No creaking. BB feels really solid.


----------

